# Wood-smoked steak - good eats!



## wattinio (May 29, 2008)

a great way to cook a steak in a fire or chimenea!
first get a large biscuit or sweety tin and bung it in the fire to burn the paint off,once all paint off remove and allow to cool.
once cooled punch holes in tin lid,add some nice timber shavings to bottom of tin (oak is good)then get some chicken wire and build a platform over the shavings making sure its strong enough to support your steak and not touch the shavings!add your marinated steak,put the lid on and put it in the fire for 10-15 mins and hey presto a lovely smoked medium rare stake!
depending on the temp of your fire may take longer or sooner!
enjoy with a nice red wine or cold beer!!


----------



## quicksilver (May 29, 2008)

_     Welcome wattinio. Good idea. Looks easy enough._
_go to the chiminea thread and tell him there, as well._
_Why couldn't you use a throw away aluminum pan and do the same?_


----------



## wattinio (May 30, 2008)

*hey*

an alluminium pan would not be the same as you need to contain the smoke from the shavings,and the holes in the lid allow the smoke to flow through the tin,i dont think a pan would give it the same flavour.


----------

